# my NEW horsey!!!



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice horse. Does he gait? He looks like foxtrotter or twh to me...


----------



## duquessa (Aug 9, 2007)

no he doesn't gait, its strange because some people say he moves like a mustang and some say a gaited breed (TWH, standardbred etc)
i live in the UK so i doubt he's anything _too_ flashy lol xx


----------



## mustang (Aug 17, 2007)

He is nice, I have a mustang mare who looks alot like him. She is from the Oregon desert...


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I love the roman nose! Very pretty head. Soft eyes. Very nice looking horse! 8)


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Hes a pretty boy!
I love the roman nose too!
He looks well behaved. When he gets all the muscle tone back,
hes going to be a very stocky horse, if you say he was wastage.
Anyway hes beautiful!

-Bobbi


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

he is gorgeous...my fav is the 2nd pic. :lol:


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

he looks sorta like a part morgan


----------



## sandhillsgage (Jan 16, 2011)

He is Stunning!! Looks like he is a picture poser.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think he looks Mustang. He has a faint feeling of a Spanish horse.


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

He has gorgeous eyes. 
I love the 4th picture.
Good luck with him..


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Cutie! Love the forelock!

Are those spots on his butt? Or stains? They are unique


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

That's a gorgeous horse! I see I'm not the only one who loves that roman nose. <3


----------

